# really?...



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

OK so heres the story... get off of work at about eleven thirty and drive the four hour drive from my house to meet up with a buddy in ND for a morning shoot... we get to the field he had permission for and some other yahoos are already set up in it... so right across the road he had a slough the would use also in the morning so we set up about a dozen dakota full bodies on land and six floaters on the water and hid our blinds on the edge of some tall grass.. first flock of the day rolls in just as scheduled and we drop two.. so only eight more to go...wrong... after hearing roosts the birds were on get busted like no other we watched birds look and fly away or find new spots to sit where no one can hunt them.. about nine thirty my buddy had to head to church with his family so i stayed in the decoys since there will still birds flyin and it was cloudy.. after more of the same it started to rain so i closed the flaps on my blind and concentrated my focus on a pond that birds were dumping into about a mile away... and then BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG... six shot about make me soil myself and dakota decoys look like swiss cheese....i get up and ten yards behind my blind two guys are standing there with empty guns... and i was ******... the dekes arent mine and four of them have holes now... needless to say i took some drivers licenses and phone numbers so they could come get them back at his house and face the music... so im still shaking in my blind cause i dont believe what just happened... starting to doze off a little too after not sleeping for twenty eight hours and i was just about off until... BANG... i told myself i was dreaming until i stood up in my blind and theres ANOTHER GUY standing in the same spot with two other people and smoke coming out of the end of his barrel...im like no way that just happened AGAIN in the same HOUR...so i asked... did you just shoot the decoys? he replied yes... I WAS LIKE WTF .. really? you have to be kidding me right now i dont know how people can shoot decoys.. thats so dangerous and i almost got shot twice... it was one foot over my head both times if someone would have gotten excited or tripped i wouldnt most likely be here.. if your going to goose hunt learn what are geese and what are decoys because after that im not sitting in the dekes alone again after ten... and another member on here said they found a twenty two shell in a goose after they cleaned it? really someone is going to get hurt if people dont smarten up... and for all of those who rip on non residents... im a non resident and all three of those guys... all from north dakota... not trying to start a fight cause i know a lot of non residents do stupid things and screw up hunting... but for all of us who dont... we would like a little credit every once and a while.... so theres the story i have pics to prove it if you want haha BE SAFE


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow, that sucks! It's crazy what people will do to shot something.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow...I would have just snapped on those people. They also would have been waiting around for the game warden to show up!!


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

ohhh i did forget to mention that they walked across a unharvested bean field to get there.. we had permission to walk across it from the farmer but only us... and i did not have my phone or else they would have been riding in the back of the green truck also...


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

That's unfortunate, glad you didn't get shot. You would think people would have enough brains to be sure of there target, like watch for any kind of movement or get up and walk towards them, and dont shoot until they get up. Yeah decoys look very real these days, but they dont make decoy that fly away when you approach them yet. Hopefully everybody has a safe and succesful season!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

you must have ****** them off somehow, people dont just do that.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

buckseye said:


> you must have ticked them off somehow, people dont just do that.


The way you are saying this sounds as if you think it was OK for those guys to shoot over his head at decoys on the water.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bornlucky said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > you must have ticked them off somehow, people dont just do that.
> ...


I'm sorry you interpret that way, not good to use guns to show anger period. No they are ******** for doing that but sometimes people bring the ******* out in us, there are two side to every story.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Them Dakota's are pretty realistic I guess. oke:

Glad you're safe. Carry your phone from now on, especially when you're hunting solo.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe the G @ F should put a cap on the # of residents who can hunt?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Colt said:


> Maybe the G @ F should put a cap on the # of residents who can hunt?


Who can hunt and who should hunt is not an equal number. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the G @ F should put a cap on the # of residents who can hunt?
> ...


AMEN to that. Screw the res/non=-res BS. There should be can/can nots. Period.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm sorry you interpret that way, not good to use guns to show anger period. No they are a$$holes for doing that but sometimes people bring the @$$hole out in us, there are two side to every story.[/quote]

REALLY?! Wow it sounds like he almost go this head shot off. I belive that's the only side that needs to be heard. Come on Safety is RULE #1. If that would've happen to me I wouldve asked to see their nice guns. And then throw the f-ing things in the pond! My grandpa did this to a kid who was hunting with him a number of years back. Kid had his safety off and they were doing a drive and all of a sudden the gun went off. Thank god the kid was on the outside an had his gun pointing away from everyone. Needless to say the kid went back to the truck with no gun. NO and I repeat NO BIRD is worth getting shot. Buckseye you should be ashamed to even say there are two sides to this story. Someone almost had their last goose hunt!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

templey_41 said:


> I'm sorry you interpret that way, not good to use guns to show anger period. No they are a$$holes for doing that but sometimes people bring the @$$hole out in us, there are two side to every story.


REALLY?! Wow it sounds like he almost go this head shot off. I belive that's the only side that needs to be heard. Come on Safety is RULE #1. If that would've happen to me I wouldve asked to see their nice guns. And then throw the f-ing things in the pond! My grandpa did this to a kid who was hunting with him a number of years back. Kid had his safety off and they were doing a drive and all of a sudden the gun went off. Thank god the kid was on the outside an had his gun pointing away from everyone. Needless to say the kid went back to the truck with no gun. NO and I repeat NO BIRD is worth getting shot. Buckseye you should be ashamed to even say there are two sides to this story. Someone almost had their last goose hunt![/quote]

I don't think they knew he was hiding in his blind if you read his description of closing the blind etc... but whatever! I agree real dumb to do what they did.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Colt said:


> Maybe the G @ F should put a cap on the # of residents who can hunt?


Give it up Colt! It's a serious post with some scary circumstances.

Glad to hear you made it out ok Knock Em.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Stupidity has no state boundary guys remember that. I am glad no one was hurt. To have it happen twice in an hour is unreal. What part of ND were you hunting in? I didnt see another soul when i was driving around this past weekend. Again glad you are ok Knock'em. And COLT keep it on the subject.


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

we were hunting like five miles east of jamestown and there were people everywhere... after that happened i made myself stay awake while i waited for my buddy to get back from church and every truck that slowed down to look or glass the spread i stood up and waved... and every so often i would stand up and look around to make sure no one was trying to sneak the spread again...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Knockem....

I would still call the G & F. Tell them your story. Guys like that don't need to be hunting period.

I understand accidents happen.

But like others have stated....sneak up, then stand up and then if the birds don't fly or walk away. DON"T SHOOT. Because them not moving away should tell you they are not real. Or HERE IS YOUR SIGN.


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

If you have pics I would like to see them. Something doesnt smell right here.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

It does not matter what state you hunt in, the early season brings out 
the weekend warriors. I have hunted WI and ND in Sept. and I have seen a number of hunters doing things that you would never see from
seasoned waterfowl hunters. Even during the normal season, we keep an orange cap with us in the blind. If a truck slows down to look at the spread, we stand up with the cap on. I'm glad no one got hurt!!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Buckeye gets idiot of the week award in a land slide.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

That is just plain ridiculous uke: . I can't believe you handled yourself so well I would have gone postal on their ***. :******:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

bluebill25 said:


> Buckeye gets idiot of the week award in a land slide.


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

knockemdownboy;
you stated in your first post that you took drivers license numbers and phone numbers from the first individuals that shot your dekes. i have a few questions...
first off, did they tresspass during their sneak?
second, did you record their names and numbers down?
third, did you at any point contact a warden?
fourth, if the above are answered yes, i'd post their names up all over the internet.


----------



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

Somebody would have definetly got punched in the mouth!!!


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Lets see those pics!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

the professor said:


> knockemdownboy;
> you stated in your first post that you took drivers license numbers and phone numbers from the first individuals that shot your dekes. i have a few questions...
> first off, did they tresspass during their sneak?
> second, did you record their names and numbers down?
> ...


No what needs to happen is for the authorities to be notified! First, they recklessly discharged a weapon in the general direction of a person. Second, if they crossed a standing bean field without permission, they are guilty of trespass which is up to the landowner to pursue. Third there is the issue of payment for damages to the property.

Posting names without any supporting evidence other than his story could easily result in a big mess with possible slander implications.

Sorry to hear about your situation, having had decoys blasted it is unsettling.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bluebill25 said:


> Buckeye gets idiot of the week award in a land slide.


takes one to know one dude!! :beer:

What makes you go as far as name calling just because I try to see the whole picture? :eyeroll:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

knockemdownboy said:


> ohhh i did forget to mention that they walked across a unharvested bean field to get there.. we had permission to walk across it from the farmer but only us


same thing happened to me this past weekend, they decided to jump a pond next to me in a field i was set up on :-?

Did you call the game and fish?


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Austin_rdm said:


> Somebody would have definetly got punched in the mouth!!!


X2... they just spent there 6 shells on my decoys i have three in the chamber hmmmmmmmmmm. Citizens arrest would have been my thought. Need more info on this for the story to stand. Not arguing one bit what happened but people are raising the right questions.

I wouldnt have been so nice, but then again "Im a hot head" from what i hear.

Life or Death... nobody shoots over me


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm just glad that you didn't get seriously injured or even killed! I would call the Game and Parks Service!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I think everyone would like to know what actions you are taking to prosecute these pukes...


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

well i gave the licenses to my buddy so ill call him and get their names and report them to fish and game but as far as handling the situation with anger... i was shaking like no tomorrow and was thinking all on nerves so i didnt really know what to do because i have never had someone do that even once before so ill try to upload those pics asap i have two one of the deke that has a hole in it and one of another deke that took one right to the face


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Here buckseye I tried to dumb down the event into a nice icon picture. Maybe now you'll understand?

:sniper: +  = :eyeroll:

:withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Posting names without any supporting evidence other than his story could easily result in a big mess with possible slander implications.


Unfortunately that is right, and they have perhaps found a dozen friends to lie for them now.

Knockem, you think faster than I do. A couple years ago I had an orange and white Chev pickup (about a 1990) come across the field at me doing at least 60mph in wheat stubble. It had the passenger hanging out the window with his shotgun pointed at me. I stood up and waved and they covered a good 200 more yards before they realized geese don't stand up and wave. They were perhaps 100 yards when they stopped. It took them a good minute to figure out what was really going on. They left the field at 60 to 70mph. I couldn't read the license that far away, and in the excitement of the moment I forgot I could have taken a picture on 10X with my digital camera. Yup, Jamestown again and I couldn't tell you if they were resident or not, and it doesn't make any difference.
You handled it well. Now call the game and fish.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

bluebill25 said:


> Buckeye gets idiot of the week award in a land slide.





> PostPosted: Tue Aug 18, 2009 12:31 pm Post subject:
> Here buckseye I tried to dumb down the event into a nice icon picture. Maybe now you'll understand?


Let's see....internet scouting isn't allowed...but personal attacks are?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get it quick enough for you Todd.

Locked


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry, I type to slow, and didn't look back in the thread after I posted. I wanted people to know I would have locked it too, if I had looked back.


----------

